# Rear Chuck on my AMA290V-FF



## Exile (Oct 22, 2013)

I needed to add a rear chuck to a lathe of mine so...





i blagged some free material from a friend of mine...





rough turned...





finishing cuts...





single pointed a M48x1.5mm internal thread to suit the rear of my spindle...





cut a big hole in my lathe cover to accomodate the new set up...


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope the thread cut in your adapter is left hand???  If right handed, may get real excited if that chuck decided to spin off from a sudden top.:yikes:


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 22, 2013)

4gsr said:


> I hope the thread cut in your adapter is left hand??? If right handed, may get real excited if that chuck decided to spin off from a sudden top.:yikes:



I was thinking the same thing--he would have to thread it the same as the spindle thread though--so if it is RH he will 
have a problem he will have to deal with

anyway--it is a nice job done and will increase the usefullness of your lathe.  good job---Dave


----------



## Exile (Oct 23, 2013)

It's a right hand thread sure enough. 

Nothing a locking washer and  3 grub screws can't handle. 

This lathe is variable speed so it has a soft start and stop too. 

I've been running the same setup on my other lathe for years now and never had any problems. 

Still needs dialled in and jaws ground in situ but it runs pretty true just locating on the thread itself. 

Gonna start work on a taper bar attachment next.


----------

